# Anyone planning to hunt grouse in Georgia/NC?



## dawgvet (Oct 16, 2020)

So I know grouse numbers in Georgia are low, but I want try hunting them for the first time this year. I was wondering if anyone else was planning on hunting 'the king of gamebirds' this season in Georgia or North Carolina? Got a new 20 ga SxS CZ and would like to tramp around in the mountains with it. I'm not looking to steal any honeyholes, but I'd love to have a mentor or someone to tag along with and learn. 
Any tips, help, or feedback appreciated.
Thanks,
Jed


----------



## Resica (Oct 16, 2020)

Good luck. Plan on trying to get out some with my Stevens side by side 20 gauge that was bought in Georgia in the 30's or early 40's up here in Pennsylvania. She has shot grouse, pheasants, woodcock and doves up here.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2020)

Resica said:


> Good luck. Plan on trying to get out some with my Stevens side by side 20 gauge that was bought in Georgia in the 30's or early 40's up here in Pennsylvania. She has shot grouse, pheasants, woodcock and doves up here.




If you kill some, save me a fan, if you will.


----------



## Mattval (Oct 16, 2020)

Yes I would like to know more about this.  Please do an update when you go.


----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 16, 2020)

I went this morning. Left out with a 20 ga sxs and my dog and returned with the same. Hit my favorite spot and the hogs have moved in. Went to 3 different spots and didn’t see a bird.


----------



## Wire Nut (Oct 16, 2020)

Leaving for South Dakota in 2 weeks. On a positive note I did break in a new pair of boots


----------



## Resica (Oct 16, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> If you kill some, save me a fan, if you will.


I sure will. If I don't get any, you can have one of these. Red or Gray?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2020)

Resica said:


> I sure will. If I don't get any, you can have one of these. Red or Gray?View attachment 1044188




Red!


----------



## Resica (Oct 17, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Red!


Roger that Mr. Nic!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 17, 2020)

Resica said:


> Roger that Mr. Nic!!




Thank you kindly, Gary!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 17, 2020)

I used to hunt them a lot, but there hasn't been enough of them around in the last decade to think about hunting them. They used to be thick as hops around here, and now you're lucky if you see 2-3 a year.


----------



## tucker80 (Oct 17, 2020)

I'll be after em for sure.


----------



## greg j (Oct 19, 2020)

Better off going North to Ontario, Cn.  They are covered up with Grouse. I know it's a long way but you will see lots of Grouse.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Oct 19, 2020)

If your coming up to NEGA better bring some grouse with you WE NEED TIMBER CUTT


----------



## fi8shmasty (Oct 19, 2020)

Idaho is the place,. Blue,spruce and ruffed grouse. Very aboundant


----------



## Resica (Oct 19, 2020)

Nicodemus said:


> Thank you kindly, Gary!


Let me try to get a fresh one this fall. If not, I'll clean the dust off that one and send it to you.


----------



## Resica (Oct 25, 2020)

Hey Nic, Is this one acceptable? Came up to camp this weekend but hunted pheasants.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 25, 2020)

Yessir! That is a beauty!


----------



## Resica (Oct 25, 2020)

Not sure when I'll get out for the thunder chickens.


----------



## Resica (Oct 25, 2020)

Ok. I'll grab this one from camp!!


----------



## Resica (Oct 25, 2020)

One I had mounted. Young Male


----------



## Djangofly (Nov 24, 2020)

I think you posted on NGTO about this last year as well, correct?  Yeah, I still haven't figured it out yet either.  I plan on tromping around the woods at some point this winter in N. Ga. with a 100 year old shotgun and hoping I stumble across one because why not!


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 1, 2020)

I hope to venture to N Ga a couple of times. Got to get my butt in shape though.


----------



## Sautee Ridgerunner (Dec 5, 2020)

Its gotten really bad. I hunt white, towns, union, and rabun counties. Probably put close to 500 miles on my boots every year and I might see 3-5. I did see 20 a couple years back but that was pure luck I guess because their numbers seem lower than ever. 

I do bump into a pair of guys once or twice a winter that really know what they are doing. I think last year they said they were averaging 6 flushes a day and killing 1.  

There is one place I flush a bird or two every time I walk into but unless my buddy wants to bring his dog up from south ga to chase em, Ill leave em be.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Dec 6, 2020)

27 Hours with dog 1 grouse Maybe 15 hours with 308 3 flushes go figure


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 6, 2020)

I haven't flushed a wild grouse in over 20 years, and I use to spend quite a bit of time in the woods.  The last one I flushed was in an old abandoned railroad track. It was up on the banks, under some overgrowth


----------



## Rulo (Dec 9, 2020)

I see them once in a blue moon up here  but quit hunting them a while back.....

something about .... several hunting trips ,,,,,,finally flushed one bird, and killed it ......
just didnt seem right. 

gave up the pointers..........picked up beagles.


----------



## Rebel's Dad (Dec 9, 2020)

If you want to see more grouse in the southeast contact the Forest Service District Ranger on the mountain districts in your areas and ask to be put on the email list for comments on projects and scoping letters.  And when you get those notifications take the time to respond, even if it's just a line or two stating that you support timber cutting and management.

The preservationist organizations are well funded and active, and get a lot of participation from their members in commenting on projects.  A LOT more of them comment than we hunters do.  It makes a difference.

There could well be issues other than habitat affecting grouse numbers, but without good early successional habitat, any other issues are even more critical.


----------



## coachdoug87 (Dec 9, 2020)

I think habitat is the biggest factor. I wasn't aware of this mail list. I will do that right away. Thanks for the information.


----------



## saltysenior (Dec 9, 2020)

coachdoug87 said:


> I think habitat is the biggest factor. I wasn't aware of this mail list. I will do that right away. Thanks for the information.


All ground nesting birds are in a decline..


----------



## Raylander (Dec 9, 2020)

My grandpa was a bird hunter in the MTNs. I remember him telling me stories. Sadly his health was In decline and he passed away when I was 13 or so. He used to take me trout fishing and deer hunting. When I asked him about grouse he would say ‘They just around no more’ (for reference I’m 34). I heard my first one a few years ago. I had non idear what it was til I saw it. I might see 3-4 a year now- and I’m out there more than most folks. All in the same terrain and forest features. Habitat is the issue, the wide open mature forest is no place for a bird on the ground. I’m sure hawks, owls, ‘yotes and the like put a hurting on them


----------

